# I am way too ready



## woodland_idiot (Feb 23, 2018)

Been on edge for almost a week now... way too early, but its been perfect outside. In the past year I've really fine-tuned my ash and elm distance sighting too. Any TN hunters on here anymore? Im in Old Hickory, and will definitely be doing some traveling


----------



## John99999999 (Feb 24, 2018)

woodland_idiot said:


> Been on edge for almost a week now... way too early, but its been perfect outside. In the past year I've really fine-tuned my ash and elm distance sighting too. Any TN hunters on here anymore? Im in Old Hickory, and will definitely be doing some traveling


----------



## John99999999 (Feb 24, 2018)

In elizabethton Tn, looks like they might be out early this year of it keeps this weather up.


----------



## woodland_idiot (Feb 23, 2018)

Mayapples are peeking out of the ground now. Ill be a little south today in some woods and hopefully get a nice idea of how its all progressing


----------



## John99999999 (Feb 24, 2018)

Yeah I' going out in a little while just to make sure they aren' peeking out after all this rain and warm weather.


----------



## woodland_idiot (Feb 23, 2018)

Well didn't find morels of course, but found a large area I need to go back to on the way towards Pulaski tn. low sandy soil, elm, ash, beech, poplar, and pine. I felt all tingly just walking through it yesterday. Hope everyone gets lucky soon!


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

woodland_idiot said:


> Been on edge for almost a week now... way too early, but its been perfect outside. In the past year I've really fine-tuned my ash and elm distance sighting too. Any TN hunters on here anymore? Im in Old Hickory, and will definitely be doing some traveling


Here just south/west of Nashville and just waiting for the rain to let up and soak in enough to get out into the woods, shed hunting, turkey scouting and Morel hunting..mostly Morels! All is a bonus!


----------



## bluepitfan (Mar 7, 2018)

John99999999 said:


> In elizabethton Tn, looks like they might be out early this year of it keeps this weather up.


down near Greenville and wondering if you have had any luck yet I always get out to early or to late in season..


----------



## New guy (Mar 15, 2020)

John99999999 said:


> In elizabethton Tn, looks like they might be out early this year of it keeps this weather up.


Any luck in the Elizabethton area yet? Getting ready to move to that area.


----------



## New guy (Mar 15, 2020)

New guy said:


> Any luck in the Elizabethton area yet? Getting ready to move to that area.


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Just in case anybody was wondering, I am freakin pumped to do this in a couple weeks!


----------

